# Kennel Pad for Rough Tough



## gaustin (Apr 7, 2013)

I did use the search option but nothing really came up. Looking for options for pads for my Rough Tough kennels. Two of my dogs elbows and ankles are getting a little raw from laying in there since hunt test season has begun.

Thanks in advance


----------



## linkthelab (Dec 24, 2018)

I use a Wet Mutt sport series pad works great for wet dogs. 

I had to trim it to fit in the large crate.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I have a large Ruff Tough, but use the Wet Mutt medium pad. There is a small gap, either in the front or back, but my Lab's joints are always on the mat. You could easily do what linkthelab did. Either way, I think you will be really happy with the Wet Mutt pads- very comfy and water proof. They feel like Croc foam.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a bar mat (black mat with holes that you see at HT or FT on the line) with a rubberized closed foam kitchen mat from Walmart on top of it.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

WetMutt mat .... easily trimmable with a sharp blade.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Primo pads..

Virtually indestructible and can be custom fitted.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I got one of these dog beds from my Intermediate Rough tough
http://mageeproducts.com/dog-beds/

He custom sized it for my kennel. Fits perfect, was expensive, but giving the dog some cushioning by not being on the floor of the kennel, which I think is a big advantage on long rides, like to N. Dakota or Canada. It is mesh so water drips through and the dog drys faster, better airflow around the dog. Makes the kennel a bit heavy but I really like it.


----------



## Gold Strike Labradors (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a digger/aggressive chewer. I put Nat's Mats Polymer (rigid) Plastic mat in his crate. I tried the rubber mat, but you know what diggers and aggressive chewers do. You can order it custom cut to fit the crate ($10 extra), but I chose to cut myself using a scroll saw. The mat sits on the raised bed of the crate floor and is wedged below the 2 small "knobby things" near the raised floor on the front and rear of the crate. Since the mat is rectangular without rounded corners, Ben can't get a toe nail or his teeth on the edge of the mat, lift it from the crate floor and start chewing. All 4 Ruff Tuff Crates have these mats.


----------



## KINGSIZE (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a wet mutt in mine and like it. Provides traction for my pup on curves so she doesn’t slide around. Easy to clean too


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a Mud River pad that I picked up in the Cabelas bargain cave about 10 years ago. Still looks brand new and gives the dog a nice cushion. Also doesn't absorb water and doesn't start to stink or anything.


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

Mud River. I wash it about 2 times a year. Ive had them for about 3 years now. 1 dog is a digger and her mat shows some wear. The other still looks new.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

I went to the Farm Home Store where they keep 4'X4' rubber mats for use on farm animals. They are heavy and very tough! I cut 4 mats to put in my dog trailers for my dogs. They have worked great, easy to take out and clean and they are not expensive....They are made of pure rubber....


----------



## mapman (Nov 13, 2008)

I have Primo Pads for my three crates. They make custom sizes and you get the pads within a week. They have been cleaned many times over the years and still look brand new.
I highly recomend this product.


----------



## DMT Wild (Jan 10, 2015)

Has anyone used the cushy ride kennel pad that RTK sells that is made for there kennels?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

x3 on the PrimoPads. I have them and have seen pro and amateur trucks with them in every hole. Can get a year with even the most aggressive digger/chewer. Lots of colors and any size. https://www.primopads.com/


----------



## gaustin (Apr 7, 2013)

I did go with the Primo Pads, Lightning fast shipping and fit in the rough tough perfect. Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## KRD (Nov 8, 2011)

Do the primo pads provide any grip when driving or will the dog slide on the mats?


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone know if Wet Mutt pads come in different sizes? Need one to fit a Large RTK. RTK says interior floor dimensions for large are 33”x17.5”.


----------



## KRD (Nov 8, 2011)

Bryan Parks said:


> Primo pads..
> 
> Virtually indestructible and can be custom fitted.





mapman said:


> I have Primo Pads for my three crates. They make custom sizes and you get the pads within a week. They have been cleaned many times over the years and still look brand new.
> I highly recomend this product.





Mark Littlejohn said:


> x3 on the PrimoPads. I have them and have seen pro and amateur trucks with them in every hole. Can get a year with even the most aggressive digger/chewer. Lots of colors and any size. https://www.primopads.com/



Do the primo pads provide any grip when driving or will the dog slide on the mats?


----------



## abhorrentchips (May 16, 2019)

WetMutt and works fine for me


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

KRD said:


> Do the primo pads provide any grip when driving or will the dog slide on the mats?


They're made out of some sort of polyvinyl material, so I wouldn't expect much traction. 
If that is a concern then buy rubber commercial kitchen mats and cut them to size. I used these for 15 years before buying Primo Pads, and if I were hauling wet dogs (I always towel dry mine these days), I'd still be using them. https://tinyurl.com/y23269b8


----------



## Gun Dawg78 (Mar 8, 2018)

DMT Wild said:


> Has anyone used the cushy ride kennel pad that RTK sells that is made for there kennels?


Wettmut makes the Cushy Ride mats for RTK. Same material and size.


----------



## Gun Dawg78 (Mar 8, 2018)

Gary M said:


> Anyone know if Wet Mutt pads come in different sizes? Need one to fit a Large RTK. RTK says interior floor dimensions for large are 33”x17.5”.


The Small Wettmutt mat fits in the large RTK. I've used one in my large RTK kennel for a few years. Been very pleased with it.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Have tried several pads, the best commercial one was made by Avery (unfortunately I don't think they make them any more), found 1 at mid-way a few months ago. 12 years and it still looks good. All the others just don't hold up, either rip or the foam denigrates. A lady a long time ago use to make woven ones, I had these way before the Avery pad, they are still in good shape. Only I don't remember who she was and I doubt she makes them anymore. The wettmutt looks interesting but it also looks the same as horse matting that I've been using recently. You buy a really big piece from tractor supply, and get many mats cut to fit perfectly. They are actually quite squishy and soft.
https://www.greatmats.com/shop/cart...MI2da5oubD4gIVjNdkCh3tnwF3EAQYAiABEgIIqvD_BwE


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Gun Dawg78 said:


> The Small Wettmutt mat fits in the large RTK. I've used one in my large RTK kennel for a few years. Been very pleased with it.


Thanks. I ended up going with the Mud River Memory Foam pads inside my large RTKs. Lion Country Supply had the best price. I currently have the solid stall matts from Tractor Supply, and they work fine, but very hard. Since I never put the dogs away soaking wet, not concerned about water drainage, just comfort.


----------



## Anas Rubripes (Jan 28, 2016)

My boy is not a chewer and won't lay on a blanket or cot or pillow bed at all. I gathered up a few of the foam anti-fatigue mats from my workshop floor, put some duct tap on the underside of the seam to hold them together, and cut it to fit with a utility knife. I put them in there primarily to cushion his elbows and keep him up out of any water laying on the bottom of the crate. When we get home, I take it out and set it on top to dry out. They've worked great. I put them in the dog box in the duck blind, too, for a little insulation and a little traction after the ice starts to build up.

https://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-anti-fatigue-foam-mat-set-94635.html


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

If the memory foam version lasts well as my crate pad you'll be happy. Mine is at least 8 years old and looks brand new.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

I bought Primo Pads. I told them the size of my RTK and they shipped. Fit super snug and the pads can be hosed off. If we hit brakes hard my dogs might slide a little but my dogs fit well in the crates so not a lot of extra room. When we travel 10+ hours I usually throw a soft pad on top. I love my PP they have served me well with some dogs who have been hard on them.


----------

